

Official: The Beatles are on iTunes - emilepetrone
http://www.bgr.com/2010/11/16/the-fab-four-go-digital-the-beatles-catalog-now-available-on-itunes/

======
nodata
BORING. Seriously. The hype led to THAT?

------
antareus
I'm not convinced until the thread is labeled "Definitive." ;)

